# Home Media Steaming on the Hopper System



## aikoentp (Jul 20, 2014)

I have read several questions on which codec works best. I am using a SYOLOGY 212j as my media server. I am using ANY VIDEO CONVERTER ULTIMATE to convert video files. It can be found on TORRENTZ. Using the DVD NTSB MOVIE setting allows for hoppers and joeys to play media with no freezing or pixeling. There are several conversion programs available and I've tried many. Also I've tried MP4, PS3 and several other conversion codecs, but DVD NTSB MOVIE works perfect. the draw back is obvious, you have to convert your video to place in whatever you are using to stream video. Hope this helps. It would be nice if Dish added all codecs to the software, but until then try the above.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

I use a Synology 211j. I routinely watch .264 mkv video without problems on my Hopper. no need to convert.


----------



## aikoentp (Jul 20, 2014)

MKV and mp4 sometime stutter and pixel, could just be the files though. I download using the SYNOLOGY then usually convert.


----------



## karlegas (Jul 21, 2014)

Only for specify the MKV is a container inside could be a avi or mp4 file. I think the MPG is other format to try. I have a NAS and I will installed tomorrow I will test the streaming in the Hopper too.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

karlegas said:


> Only for specify the MKV is a container inside could be a avi or mp4 file. I think the MPG is other format to try. I have a NAS and I will installed tomorrow I will test the streaming in the Hopper too.


MKV is a container. I've have no problems streaming mp4, flv or H264 to the hopper. My only complaint with Hopper streaming is the inability to view subtitles on files that contain them.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I use PlayOn. It works every time. I can even book mark live TV feeds on web pages to play on Dish. 
For example, if I want to watch local new from an other City it can do that via their web page.
It can also plan all Video from my Hard Drive.
Down side is Playon cost way to much.


----------



## karlegas (Jul 21, 2014)

I tested my NAS from QNAP and Hopper detects all the streaming servers that I have (Plex, Twonky and TVmobili) maybe you can install one in your Synology to avoid convert the movies


----------

